# 2010 Mega cab/long bed



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Spy pics posted on pickuptrucks.com










http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2008/11/spied-2010-dodg.html


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

If they build it it will be one long truck!

I was told by a Dodge Truck rep that the Mega Cab was going away after 2009, Dodge was going to use the 09 1500 true Crew Cab , cab for all future full sized four door trucks and they were going to offer a 8' bed option. He went on to say that Dodge did not see the interest that they had hoped for with the Mega Cab and with the New 1500 type Crew- Cab , cab they would be competing with Ford and Chevy for comparable sized 4 door cabs.

This all could become a moot issue if Chrysler collapses or merges with any other domestic car manufacturer, If I were any of the big three I wouldn't't be developing any new vehicles, just make necessary changes to meet Federal safety and emission standards


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

All the TV commercials talk about the '09 1500. Are they going to have a different truck or styling for their 2500's and heavier trucks?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

the mega cab is just too big of a cab. I dont know of anyone who really needs that much leg room


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

The interior is suppose to be upgraded.










http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2008/09/spied-interior.html#more


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Nascar24;631755 said:


> Hi
> 
> If they build it it will be one long truck!
> 
> ...


Yep....mega cab is dead, the truck in the pic is a crew cab obviously set up to trick people.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Yeah, that's no mega-cab. That's a quad cab with some kind of goofy extension on the back.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

It`s not a Quad cab it`s a crew cab with a short bed and some kind of filler box behind the cab to throw you off.


----------



## turftamers (Sep 11, 2008)

Joe Snow;631792 said:


> All the TV commercials talk about the '09 1500. Are they going to have a different truck or styling for their 2500's and heavier trucks?


Nope the 09 2500 and up is the same! let me tell you the 09 1500's interior is sweet! Drove one and it is awsome! I want! I think in 2010 they are going to change up the 2500's and 3500's I will be upgrading!


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

DO,nt like them at all the front will look to mujch like the Found on road dead truck the dodge 1500 all ready do!! ANd the inside will be done inside for the office dewebb not a contractor I watch a show that talk to the head designer of the 1500 and 2500 and he said the inside 2500 will look a lot like the inside of 1500 to much bling for no reason

*JMO*

There is two very large issues that they need to address that I do not see they are going to do

1, *inside* they need better and more gauges it would be nice to see a trans temp and a turbo boots gauge like ford had!!

2, *outside* To compete with ford they need to beiff up the GVW for the front axel you cant warrrenty wise put a v plow on a CTD C.C. because they are only rated at 5600lbs fords new 08's have 7 or 8 i believe All I now is they do' nt say no when you ask them !!!

*Issues*

and if they go to the stupid coil over 5 link that the 1500 I really do see you putting a v plow that on at all!!! that front GVW will be so low it would be funny!!

if they make these things look like the 1500 I'm sorry been a die hard Cummins for guy 10 years but i'll go to chevy

*again JMO so now you ca bash*


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

Littleo92, I'm not going to bash you. I happen to agree with you on your points that you make, and I too am a Cummins fan. It just so happens that I am becoming less and less of a Dodge fan. It will be interesting to see what Dodge does to turn their company around with their designs, quality and technology. If they don't do it soon I think they'll be out of business first as all of the 3 start to sink.


----------

